# Animated coffin prop



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

This is a video of my first test of the coffin prop.
YouTube link
Take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool! Good startle effect when it starting banging and shaking.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Ii absolutely LOVE IT!! Where did you get the handles??


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I bought that coffin on Craig's list not to long ago. 
It has a glass viewing window in it with a cover . 

The handles were on it they are cast aluminum.
I still need to mess with the timing and sounds. 
I am still going to add an LCD screen in the window 
With a trapped zombie in side, right now there is a bloody hand print on the glass inside .


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Really liked the fog or smoke coming out of the coffin. Reminds me of watching the old Hammer films when the vampires would appear inside the coffins when nothing was in them to begin with when they were opened.


----------



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the top of the coffin lifted up about 3/8 and screwed on .
When the cylinders push the coffin off the ground and down rapidly 
The lid kind of bounces up and down rattling the glass 
And puffing the fog out more. With full air pressure it really moves ...


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

awesome prop!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nicely done! Male sure that you pad the LCD screen so that the bouncing of the coffin does not damage it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Chillingly nice!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very cool. I was not expecting the shaking, nice effect.


----------



## strynite (Jul 28, 2013)

I like it! Nice effect with the shaking and fog.


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

Awesome! Love it!


----------

